# Kredit per SMS



## Der Jurist (23 August 2006)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/telefonkultur/0,1518,433076,00.html



> *MOBILE SCHULDENFALLE Wucherkredite per SMS*
> 
> Wer Klingeltöne schon für den Gipfel der Kunst hält, Handy-Nutzer abzuzocken, irrt. Kurzzeitkredite per SMS feiern in den skandinavischen Ländern zweifelhafte Erfolge. Die Auszahlung innerhalb weniger Minuten lockt vor allem jüngere Konsumenten in die Hochzinsfalle. .....


----------



## SEP (23 August 2006)

*AW: Kredit per SMS*

1.000 % effektiver Jahreszins - nicht uninteressant.

Ich leihe mir noch heute bei meiner örtlichen Bank für 12 % ne halbe Million und verleihe die bis Ende September mit Zinsumsätzen von 200.000 € bei eigenen Zinsen in Höhe von etwa € 5.000 ...

Und dann zahle ich (gerne) Reichensteuer!


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2006)

*AW: Kredit per SMS*



			
				Der Spiegel ONLINE  schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass die schnellen
> SMS-Kredite hierzulande als illegal bzw. sittenwidrig eingestuft werden, zeigt die Geschichte
> von überteuerten Internet-Dialern und leichtfertig von Minderjährigen bestellten Klingelton-Abos,
> dass vor dem juristischen Happy-End für die betroffenen Verbraucher mindestens eine teure und
> nervenaufreibende Auseinandersetzung steht.


das ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt und deswegen würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn 
einige "from the dark side" es doch versuchen würden.

j.


----------

